# Finally Picked Up My New Fuji Roubaix ACR 2.0



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

Not sure exactly what they sent me though. I ordered the 2010 model, but the fork, seat-post, and stem do not match the photos on Performancebike.com, or Fuji's website (colors are different). The Shimano 105 shifter cables also go down the handlebars instead of sticking out between them. The 2011 model maybe??? Probably not.

But it's mine and I love it  


Still a little curious of what they actually sent me though...

BTW, the Cateye Strada Double Wireless is not meant to fit on this bike. Hot-glue will be needed...


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

I do believe that's the new 105 (integrated cables) you got hooked up with the 2011 so it seems. Nice looking ride.


----------



## bending guide (Jun 21, 2010)

nice ride...


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Your bike is sporting the new 105 5700 STI shifters (and probably the deraillers, but can't tell from these low res pics). 
This is the newest iteration of the group for 2011 model year bikes.
Nice bike, enjoy it...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice bike.. enjoy!! :thumbsup:

And yes, it appears that you have at least some Shimano's 5700 series, so it's likely that any other 105 level components would be the same.


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

Yep, you got the right bike. When the catalog came out I don't think the new 105 shifters where out yet, so I think they just put on the old ones. I think the other components are the same, weren't ready in time for the photo so they just substituted. On the upside it looks like every component that isn't the same is an upgrade!

Love that bike.


----------



## azroadie622 (Apr 11, 2011)

I just ordered my ACR 2.0 from Performance. Went in-store in Peoria (metro Phoenix), AZ, and they didn't have a 56 on the floor; had to order it direct. Should be in and built within 4-5 days. Proposed spec is full Shimano 105 5700 series gruppo, but the floor model had the FSA Gossamer cranks... we'll see what the build is when it comes in and gets clicked through. Will post pics when I get it. For the record, this is a replacement for my older Fuji Team Pro Europe (Alu/K frame w/Tiagra drivetrain). So it's a very welcome upgrade. =)


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

It will have the fsa crank there is no shimano bb30 that I know of yet. I have the same bike in 56 as well. I have about 500 miles on mine so far and thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## Spike1 (Apr 21, 2012)

I just bought one too, after lots of research. I had tested most of the other brands, and had liked the handling of the Trek 2.1, and surprisingly a Raleigh second. When I tried the Fuji, it handled really nicely. The carbon fork and stays give a good ride.

The good handling plus the fact that it was a leftover made the purchase a no brainer. 

As to the model years, I think that mine must be a '10, since it still has the shift cables coming out of the sides of the hoods. Mine has the same paint as yours.


----------



## hung8582 (Apr 23, 2012)

im about to purchase one for 800+shipping. I want your opinion about the ride..how is it?you like it? do you like the crankset it comes with? im thinking about upgrading that to a 105 once i get it. some people are finding the fsa to fail very early in its life. please let me know what you think! thanks.




Spike1 said:


> I just bought one too, after lots of research. I had tested most of the other brands, and had liked the handling of the Trek 2.1, and surprisingly a Raleigh second. When I tried the Fuji, it handled really nicely. The carbon fork and stays give a good ride.
> 
> The good handling plus the fact that it was a leftover made the purchase a no brainer.
> 
> As to the model years, I think that mine must be a '10, since it still has the shift cables coming out of the sides of the hoods. Mine has the same paint as yours.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

good looking bike!! enjoy the new ride


----------



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice bike :thumbsup: But "MY" Fuji is better than your Fuji
Now Flip that stem Playa:thumbsup:


----------



## Engineer_Spike (May 30, 2012)

I am sorry that it took.so.long to reply, but I have been away. Then my password would not reset.

I really like the ride! One thing which attracted me was the handling. It seems like the very jittery front end of a aggressive racing geometry. I did test many other brands before this. The Trek 2 series with Scram was closest.

The cranks don't concern me. I would have liked 100% 105, but I can live with it. It appears that the manufacturers substitute no name parts to undercut the competitors' prices. Felt uses some other shifter/ brake levers. 
The "compact double" is a concern. It seems like I need to use ratios which put the chain at weird angles. I have considered a bigger inside ring. The reason for not doing this yet is because of my condition. I had not ridden in a few years. The ring change will happen when my conditioning improves, and I can make.the hills easier in higher gears.


----------

